# Bueche Girod



## Echoes (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife has a Beuche Girod watch which we are trying to find the value of.

I thought I would contact Beuche Girod direct but I can't find a website for them. Do they still exist?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it gold? 9ct or 18ct? Is it quartz or Auto?

Try searching to see if theres anything for sale similar online... I don't think they are producing anything now but might be wrong. They are a decent brand but not as common as they once were.


----------



## Echoes (Nov 7, 2009)

Daveyboyz said:


> Is it gold? 9ct or 18ct? Is it quartz or Auto?
> 
> Try searching to see if theres anything for sale similar online... I don't think they are producing anything now but might be wrong. They are a decent brand but not as common as they once were.


 Yes it is gold - marked 375 which I believe is 9ct. The watch face shows Quartz Swiss Mouvt.

The watch bracelet has a "D" which attaches the bracelet to the watch and both of these are encrusted with tiny diamonds (or appear to be).

I have searched for images for a similar type watch but can't find any that match what we have.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

A gold watch with a gold bracelet... well at the worst it has to be worth the price in gold (and that is likely to be most of the worth) Most shops would offer you that price but private sale or retail would likely be a couple of times that value.

You just have to do your research...see what similar watches have sold for in auction... see if there are any for sale online, are they getting much premium? See what it weighs and multiply by the gold price...


----------



## Echoes (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks - I'll do a bit more research.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Permit me to interject here with a bit of hopefully useful information. The Beuche Girod company was founded in 1947, and no longer exists, Interestingly, there is an online site that is actively trying to recover the history of the firm and Parkers Jewellers are apparently specialists in vintage watches from this company. There are a few watch repairers who state that they do repair watches by Beuche Girod. The fact that the term, "Beuche Girod," gets quite a few hits online means that there will certainly be people out there who will be able to provide a valuation on your watch. My first suggestion would be to go online to Parkers and see what the prices of their examples are - then have a look at Beuche Girod watches for sale elsewhere. This will at least give you a sense of where your watch is roughly positioned in the market and may avoid a mistake if someone "professional" gives a ludicrous value.


----------



## Echoes (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you.

I have heard of Parkers but only through the initial searches I conducted. I wasn't sure what they do but will follow up and provide an update to this thread once I know more.

Thanks again.


----------

